

Tesla's response to Top Gear executive producer - albemuth
http://www.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/how-we-see-it-top-gear-lawsuit

======
kaitnieks
I'm starting to dislike Tesla very much even though I was excited about Tesla,
even after the episode in question. I hope HN gets bored of this whole subject
and stops writing about it.

Wilman's points are very clear and straight. Teslas response sounds like
hysterical feeble attacks. This whole thing reminds of trolling attacks in
online forums. Please settle it in court in a civilized manner and stop the
trolling.

------
nodata
This article is embarrassing to read. I hope Tesla stops saying things soon,
they're making it all worse.

~~~
kristofferR
How so? What they're saying is true. Top Gear predetermined that the car
"didn't work" and they fabricated a failure using fake engine sounds.

~~~
kaitnieks
It wasn't like they were showing the failure with the sounds and the
proclaimed that the car doesn't work. From what I remember, Jeremy said that
car has overheated and has reduced power (then they showed car stopping at the
side of the track with the sound, which sounded very much like sound-over
effect instead of make-believe real sound). At the time I thought that
stopping because of overheating is normal and can happen to any car on the
race track.

The "does not work" came later, near the end of the segment, and it was
clearly stated, that the car does not work in the real life (because of the
charging times), not that it doesn't work literally.

~~~
kristofferR
Nope, you've got it wrong. Here's the clip:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXfV2hw_2Xo&t=4m45s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXfV2hw_2Xo&t=4m45s)

The parts in question is between 04:45 to 07:45

~~~
jameskilton
Yeah, particularly with the follow-up:

"An amazing technical achievement" ... "will get better as the price comes
down" ... "and they work on reliability".

No wait, I don't see it. Tesla apologists can go home. If a company has to SUE
over a bad review of their product, then that company doesn't deserve our
business. EVERY product gets bad reviews, real, fake, whatever. Sueing the
reviewer is the WORST path you can take.

I was so looking forward to owning a Tesla some time in the next 30 years.
Now, I'll never give that company a dime.

